# R.I.P. Cutter



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Well my worst nightmare just came true, at 3:50 PST today I had to put Cutter to sleep, to say I am devastated would be an understatement I literally cried like a baby and if I thought there was any decent chance to save him, I would of done it in a heartbeat. Cutter always so healthy and strong his whole life was ravaged by Cancer and internal bleeding. 

Just yesterday he was running around at dogpark, took him this morning, he looked a little off but when we got there all he did was lay down, he never lays down at dogpark. I took him to my local vet and after a series of tests he told me Cutter was bleeding internally showed me the syringe of blood taken from his abdomen and told me he has Cancer also and he needed a specialist.

Took him to the best specialist in the state Animal Specialty Group and they confirmed he was internally bleeding and was riddled with Cancer which I never picked up on, here on day gone the next, it was that fast.
They said they could try a $10K surgery, the money not a problem but they said it would be a 66% chance of recovery and of that 66% chance of relapse.

When they brought him in to see me he was panting like crazy, he was literally blowing up from the inside out. As much as I wanted to save him I could see the pain he was in and wouldn't make it through the night, it was at that point I decided to do the humane thing to my almost 9 year old companion, goodbye Cutter over the Rainbow bridge you go dear friend, I'll really miss you.
Cherish what you have everyday you'll never know when they'll be gone.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! Bill


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace handsome Cutter....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

my heart goes out to you. 
wish I could give you some comfort , know that you did the right thing and Cutter is at peace.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh no. I am so sorry. My heart breaks hearing this. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, hugs, you did the best thing for your boy.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Run free Cutter.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

RIP Cutter! Sorry you lost him. Sounds like hermangiosarcoma, it took two of mine.


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  You definitely did right by your boy. My parent's golden had the same thing happen nearly a year ago, and sadly he passed away 3 days after surgery. The guilt I carry for convincing my parents to try still cuts deep. We hadn't lost a dog who made it through surgery in a very long time. 

RIP Cutter


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is devastating to lose them. I too recently (two weeks ago) had to make the same decision on our 9 yr old senior rescue GS. We had her little over a month. Same symptoms as Cutter. She just stopped eating one day. After the second missed meal, I took her to the vets. After tests (blood work, Ultrasound and X-ray) it was determined she had Hemangiosarcoma. There was blood in her stomach they extracted. She had a large mass on her spleen causing her to bleed internally. The mass had spread small tumors to her liver and heart....the vets said there was nothing to do but not let her suffer. He said its aggressive and spreads fast. It was one of the hardest things to go through. I was expecting to go home with meds for her, not say good bye. Praying for you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry. Hemangio is nasty. I bought about 6 months because we caught BTYs early but it is a hopeless disease. She bled out again & the cancer had spread. It's fast and it's fatal.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP Cutter. Very sorry for your loss


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so very sorry. I always admired photos of your handsome guy so much. I always tell people.."It's the last and best gift you can give to them." But I know it doesn't make it any easier. Prayers to you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful boy, so hard to let him go. What hard decision, your love for him shows through.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your sudden tragic loss. Run free handsome Cutter :halogsd:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So incredibly sorry for you loss. That is so terrible but you did the right thing for him by not letting him suffer. Just know that you gave him an amazing life that no one could have done better than you.. Thank you for giving that boy such a wonderful life.. Thoughts a prayers sent your way.. you now have a guardian watching over you for the rest of your life..


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

SoCal Rebell said:


> Well my worst nightmare just came true, at 3:50 PST today I had to put Cutter to sleep, to say I am devastated would be an understatement I literally cried like a baby and if I thought there was any decent chance to save him, I would of done it in a heartbeat. Cutter always so healthy and strong his whole life was ravaged by Cancer and internal bleeding.
> 
> Just yesterday he was running around at dogpark, took him this morning, he looked a little off but when we got there all he did was lay down, he never lays down at dogpark. I took him to my local vet and after a series of tests he told me Cutter was bleeding internally showed me the syringe of blood taken from his abdomen and told me he has Cancer also and he needed a specialist.
> 
> ...


passed 1/26/14


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no! I am so very very sorry. I can't imagine what you must be feeling. You did the best anyone could by him and you made the right decision. Rest in peace Cutter.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss, Cutter was a beautiful dog.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

I am very very sorry for your loss, RIP Cutter.


----------



## ConnersThor (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.R.I.P. Cutter...know how you feel,we lost Thor Thursday from side effects of Rimadyl.Was diagnosed after Thanksgiving with arthritis and prescribed the drug not knowing what it did and the vet didn't tell my wife of the side effects.was 8 years old.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry. hermangiosarcoma takes them way too soon and there's really nothing that can be done. Such a sad loss. 

RIP Cutter.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I know that is the most difficult decision to make. It's the best thing for the dog, but it's so very hard on you. (hugs)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no. 

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I could tell from your posts about Cutter that he was definitely loved and cared for. It sounds like you made the best decision for him.

RIP Cutter.


----------



## Daniellezeus (Nov 6, 2013)

I know that words cannot take away the pain you are in right now, but I hope the support from everyone will help get you through this. I am so sorry for your loss. Take all the time you need to grieve and don't let anyone rush you. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So Sorry to hear this. My first GSD- Brando passed away from cancer in the same manner. Healthy one day and ready to say goodbye the next. My other GSD-Julietta passed away from cancer slower. I had 9-weeks to say goodbye. I can say either way it was very tough. You did everything that you could to extend his life and in the end you did the right thing for him. Hope you find some peace in remembering the good times you shared with your boy-Cutter. RIP Cutter. Good boy...


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss I to loss my Shep 2 1/2 years ago and I know how you feel. The death of our German Shepherd had my wife in tears and she tries to convince me to get another pup at least every other week. R.I.P Cutter


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I am sorry for your loss. I experienced much the same with Rocky. It is never easy. He is a handsome GSD.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious boy. Run free Cutter run free.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you. Run free, gorgeous boy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I never know the right thing to say when I read posts like yours. It just breaks my heart every time. 

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss, the pics sure show how handsome he was. I can still cry buckets for my boys, I sure miss their presence. The pic of him looking thru the fence reminds me of when mine would be peering thru when I was out front of the house, always keeping their eye on me. So hard to let go of such wonderful companions. Peace to you, rest in peace Cutter.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I pray you will find peace from this horrible pain soon...I lost my little Chi in Nov and just last week was able to look at her pics...Love has many rewards, please try to remember the good times..Blessings to you and yours...Jan


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry. Everytime I read one of these posts I cry. It does get easier.

I share your pain and pray it won't be long before you can remember, without tears, the joy he brought you.

hugz


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm so so so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs your way. ;( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Handsome boy....can see how loved he was...

even though it hurts so much, believe you did the best and right thing for Cutter....one of mine went through the surgery, then died 10 days post op....her family was willing to spend thousands to save her and it did not matter.....I let my male go last spring with the same thing....his sister, half brothers, mother, uncles, aunts and grandmother - all the same disease....

We know - we have all lost them - many to hemangio....we share in your heartache....

<<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Handsome boy....can see how loved he was...
> 
> even though it hurts so much, believe you did the best and right thing for Cutter....one of mine went through the surgery, then died 10 days post op....her family was willing to spend thousands to save her and it did not matter.....I let my male go last spring with the same thing....his sister, half brothers, mother, uncles, aunts and grandmother - all the same disease....
> 
> ...


Thank all of you, I was willing to pop for the $10K for surgery but like you said Lee he had a 33% of surviving the surgery and a 66% of relapse. Hemangiosarcoma is a bitch, he was chasing and rolling dogs half his size the week before and Saturday for that matter, come Sunday we walked into Dogpark and he just layed down, it was that fast. Sun. morning Vet Sun. afternoon specialist Sun. evening gone, I'm still in shock.

Looking for a new GS pup, hopefully the close to the same pedigree as Caleb Vom Adelhertz, the vets that treated him called him his given name, good bye Cutter :gsdsit:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so sorry. We lost our Levi last March to stomach/pancreatic cancer (vet couldn't tell which it was as it had wrapped around both) in the same fashion. You think you are going to just stop by the vet to make them feel better and then they don't come home...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lunardash12 (Feb 3, 2013)

*im sorry*

i m so sorry rip cutter


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

SoCal Rebell said:


> Looking for a new GS pup, hopefully the close to the same pedigree as Caleb Vom Adelhertz, the vets that treated him called him his given name, good bye Cutter :gsdsit:


I bought a 9 week old pup this morning, he has the same grandfather as Cutter and Rebell looks like a carbon copy, will post pics tomorrow 


.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your lost. I have lost 3 to this nasty disease so I know how quickly it can steal them away.........


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

So sorry...I cried like I had lost mine...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcasteel61 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.He is beautiful!


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, i know how it feels.  So many diseases out there


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

SoCal Rebell said:


> I bought a 9 week old pup this morning, he has the same grandfather as Cutter and Rebell looks like a carbon copy, will post pics tomorrow
> 
> 
> .


Sorry I posted these pics all over the board, I forgot I said here I'd post some, here are a few Pics of Rebell.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

After 7 weeks I'm feeling better the new pup Rebell keeps me distracted and drives my crazy. Here he is at 19 weeks old and 51.6 lbs. Looks like he has a lot of Cutter's Pedigee in him, Cutter topped out at 105 lbs., looks like Rebell will get to the same size


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

So so sorry for you, my heart is so sad. We've been thru your same sadness many, many times. I really enjoyed your pictures, what a beautiful GSD! We share your pain, sometimes the good memories are all that gets you thru- thinking of you and your wonderful GSD today, kind regards, Bob


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Cutter was lucky to have you ...as were you..so tough, no way around it....it brings us all to our knees who love our dogs so dearly.

When Cutter needed you most...you shined....

I wish your sadness could be tempered with words,


SuperG


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

SuperG said:


> Cutter was lucky to have you ...as were you..so tough, no way around it....it brings us all to our knees who love our dogs so dearly.
> 
> When Cutter needed you most...you shined....
> 
> ...


Rebell takes the edge off


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

SoCal Rebell said:


> Rebell takes the edge off


Probably the best remedy one could ask for....

SuperG


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

so sorry for your lost  RIP cutter...


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Cutter. But I believe you finding Rebel, was Cutter's way of saying " its ok dad, i'm still here with you in Rebel".
Enjoy your new pup. RIP Cutter


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so, so, so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Cutter would be proud! Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

My dh says, "the loss of one allows you to know another". And they are all so incredibly special. So, so sorry for the loss of your boy to hemangio, there are lots of us here, the club nobody wants to belong to. Rest in peace, beautiful boy. 

So glad you're getting to know another one. Take care, many blessings to you.


----------

